

Twenty bucks says Soylent is a viral marketing campaign - rdl
http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/6/20/4448650/20-bucks-says-soylent-is-a-viral-marketing-campaign

======
spaux
I don't think it's a marketing campaign. I do however think it is stupid.

~~~
rdl
I think it would be silly to eat it forever, but compared to most "survival"
type foods, it seems great. Or compared to the horrible junk food diet a lot
of people eat.

